# ISO: Baby Redfoot Tortoise (Michigan)



## crabby-J (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello! I decided I want another redfoot baby as a companion to my 3-4 inch current baby. I would be interested in a baby that is under 4-5 inches (around the same size as my current baby) I would be open to have it shipped and do not want to pay any more then $120 total for tort and shipping if possible! Would like one from a breeder that is CB and healthy!! Please contact me if you have baby RF's and can ship once the weather warms up, I can pay via paypal or CC or cash locally! Thanks!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 11, 2015)

We have some fantastic breeders in this forum, under the for sale section.
You could have trouble with the $120. Including shipping.
Good luck!!
Redfoots rule!


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 11, 2015)

I looked in the for sale section but am having a hard time finding a breeder, I see some reds that are older or from people that won't ship. Can you suggest a few redfoot breeders? I will pay more but I got my redfoot plus shipped for $140 total so I don't want to spend any more then that. Let me know thanks!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you see the for sale on page 2, from a " jwang" ? This person had young Redfoots for 80 plus shipping. That's as cheap as I've ever seen them.
They posted early Dec, but could still have some.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 11, 2015)

kathyth said:


> We have some fantastic breeders in this forum, under the for sale section.
> You could have trouble with the $120. Including shipping.
> Good luck!!
> Redfoots rule!


Redfoots certainly RULE


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 11, 2015)

if you step up even 15 dollars i got my red for 135 shipped to my door


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 13, 2015)

pricing should never be a concern for a life long friend !


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 17, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Redfoots certainly RULE





N2TORTS said:


> pricing should never be a concern for a life long friend !



Oh I agree! haha! I'm just thinking about your adorable cherry heads!


----------



## crabby-J (Jan 18, 2015)

Is there an area where breeders are listed??


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/breeders-list.64666/


----------

